# Is there a need for this service?



## jamin91 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi people,

Is there a need for a collection/delivery service from spain to england? Like collection of Food from England and delivered to Spain? Or Furniture, Childrens Toys, Gadgets, etc.

I would like your opinions if you would like such a service. Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jamin91 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Is there a need for a collection/delivery service from spain to england? Like collection of Food from England and delivered to Spain? Or Furniture, Childrens Toys, Gadgets, etc.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

there are tons of 'man & van services' doing just that already - most only do it as a sideline to something else though


there really isn't anything 'British' that you can't get in Spain now, or online with cheap or even free delivery


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes there is absolutely a need for this service and it is well catered for currently (at least in most areas it seems).


An example; 

I needed 4 new tyres for my volvo. I was quoted something silly like 300 euros per tyre from our cheapest, discount store here in Spain.

I got the exact same tyres from UK and, including transport and including fitting, I still saved 100 euros per tyre.


There are many examples like this if people care to look. Yes it may be a hassle but I think, sometimes, it's worth it.:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jamin91 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Is there a need for a collection/delivery service from spain to england? Like collection of Food from England and delivered to Spain? Or Furniture, Childrens Toys, Gadgets, etc.
> 
> ...


 We have Iceland, M&S, Carrefour, lots of small independent "British food suppliers" (altho many have gone out of business due to lack of custom). Then you have Mercadona who have alot of British food, Supersol, El Corte Ingles. Argos-on-line who deliver to Spain........... Then you have to remember than Spain itself does some good foods, toys, games etc

I dont think theres a need at all

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes there is absolutely a need for this service and it is well catered for currently (at least in most areas it seems).
> 
> 
> An example;
> ...


oh yeah - I'd forgotten about car parts - that's one area that it's cheaper to get things from the UK - but as you say, there are plenty of people doing it already

wherever there are expats, you'll find tons of 'man & van' ads............. I wonder how many of them are legal & insured?


----------



## jamin91 (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks so much for your replies. I knew people were doing it already but i didn't think that many were doing it. 

You say there are "man and van" people already doing it but are they any proper companies doing it? Do you know roughly how much they charge?

Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jamin91 said:


> thanks so much for your replies. I knew people were doing it already but i didn't think that many were doing it.
> 
> You say there are "man and van" people already doing it but are they any proper companies doing it? Do you know roughly how much they charge?
> 
> Thanks again


some are properly insured & registered removal companies who do take bits & pieces as part loads for a lot less than you'd expect

some probably aren't insured or registered & are working on the black.... and often cost a lot more than you'd expect

I don't think anyone (anyone I know who does it, anyway) actually makes a living from it - it's a sideline


google gave me this international deliveries UK Spain[/I] - maybe you should ask some of them for quotes


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

With so many people apparently moving back to the UK these days surely there is a growing demand for full or part-load removals? Maybe partner up with an existing company/individual?

As for consumer goods coming the other way, these days you can order pretty well anything from Amazon UK or similar, and get free delivery.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jamin91 said:


> thanks so much for your replies. I knew people were doing it already but i didn't think that many were doing it.
> 
> You say there are "man and van" people already doing it but are they any proper companies doing it? Do you know roughly how much they charge?
> 
> Thanks again


At the risk of getting involved in research, and as the ex owner of a country that ran groupage services to europe, I've got to tell you that starting such a venture would be a step too far unless you have some existing business.

For instance .... I shipped over a carbon fibre bonnet with way2go some time back. £100, collected Birmingham to delivered Gandia, Costa Blanca. It was done in a week.

Using that as an example. You have my bonnet, and I want it bought quickly. Carlos in Seville has a set of tyres in London to go to him down there (7 hours drive away) for £90. Uncle Fred in Liverpool has a box which he'll pay you £70 to get to Madrid. You're up to £260 so far .... and I want my bonnet quickly. Ah well, the £260 might cover my ferry cost, but then its two full days drive to Valencia, and then another day to Seville. Oh, and Madrid! 

Then youve got to get enough together to get you back to the UK to do that all over again.

You NEED a regular source of regular business for you to have a chance. Contacts in the UK with freight for France and Spain

Transport is a crap business ...... One thing goes wrong and it all goes to sh!t. Trust me, my transport manager was only in his early 40's when I got out of it, yet he looked a lot older and drank an awful lot


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I know of at least 8 who do it regularly & are legal. At least 4 have certificates for transporting animals as well. One man, an ex-policeman , does not advertise anywhere all word of mouth, & he does at least 6 return trips a year. Then there are at least 3 more using larger trucks who've been doing it at least 10 years, & all of these are in a very small area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I know of at least 8 who do it regularly & are legal. At least 4 have certificates for transporting animals as well. One man, an ex-policeman , does not advertise anywhere all word of mouth, & he does at least 6 return trips a year. Then there are at least 3 more using larger trucks who've been doing it at least 10 years, & all of these are in a very small area.


do you think any of them earn enough for it to be their sole source of income?

there are quite a few around here too, but as I said, afaik it's not an only or even main source of income


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I repeat, it really is very difficult to make a decent living out of such a venture unless you have regular dependable business to base your trips on.

I know of a company who does it also, but its always a struggle, especially when you have to take vehicle maintenance and replacement costs into consideration.


----------

